# Rabbits and Artificial Grass?



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

What would a rabbit do with artificial grass?
And how would artificial grass change when/if peed on?

I'm considering giving my rabbits a patch of it


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

I wouldn't bother with it it personally, especially if it's the cheaper sharper stuff. They may well nibble at the plastic.

If it's very soft it might be ok - but it'll be dug at and peed on probably!


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Why would you wish to give your rabbit artificial grass? It would serve no purpose. It can't be eaten, would cause issues if ingested and is most likely toxic if swallowed.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

Tiggers said:


> Why would you wish to give your rabbit artificial grass? It would serve no purpose. It can't be eaten, would cause issues if ingested and is most likely toxic if swallowed.


I was trying to think of floors for by new bunny, he's blind and used to live in a rescue. His old enclosure has sawdust and hay all over the floor, but his new enclosure is laminate flooring and I was trying to think of floors that would prevent him from slipping over, but not a carpet or rug


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

What about some sort of ‘rubber’ matting.
Non-slip, easy clean and you could put shavings or whatever on so it’s still what he’s used to.


----------

